# abrasive cut saw and shop saw



## alcober22

Hola a todos 

Necesito su ayuda para traducir la siguiente frase 

abrasive cut saw and shop saw

Es un manual sobre procedimientos de seguridad y habla sobre los cuidados que hay que tener manipulando sierras, motosierras. 

Mi intento es muy literal:

Corte y tala abrasivos de la sierra,

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Benzene

_Mi sugerencia es como sigue: "abrasive cut saw and shop saw" = "sierra con corte abrasivo y sierra de taller".

No estoy del todo seguro sobre "sierra de taller" porque "shop saw" también podría significar "sierra industrial".
De todos modos, yo elegiría personalmente la "sierra de taller". 

Bye,
*Benzene*
_


----------



## alcober22

Muchas gracias Benzene me ayudas mucho


----------



## Lnewqban

Si el taller es una carpintería, es probable que la "sierra del taller" esté equipada con una hoja para cortar madera.
La otra sierra estaría equipada con un disco abrasivo para corte de metales o mármol.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

¿Podría ser un error tipográfico? Quizás sea una *chop saw*.


----------



## alcober22

Hakuna Matata, si es  verdad es una chop saw que significa entonces


----------



## Lnewqban

Mi sugerencia:
Abrasive cut saw and *chop* saw.

Sierras de disco abrasivo de corte y de trozar (tronzar en algunas regiones).

Por favor, ver:
Chop Saw Training | Safety Training


----------



## alcober22

Gracias Lnewqban


----------



## Isabel Sewell

Chop saw - only 90 degree cuts?


----------



## pops91710

Isabel Sewell said:


> Chop saw - only 90 degree cuts?



Yes, and nearly always associated with metal abrasive cut-off saws. I have never heard anything but *cut-off saws/abrasive cut-off saws*, which are just another way to say *chop saw*. I have never heard *abrasive cut saw*. If alcober's manual says that, I am betting it was Chinese made or non-native English writers.


----------

